# sisters river steelfield



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Went to the river yesterday morniging with a 100 crickets to do some bream fishing. At ebro the water was 6.5 ft whichturned out to be good fishing up stream from the fish camp eneded the day with 19 hand size red breast and 10 crickets left. i let alot of two to three finger fish go. nothing beats the river by yourself. Sry no pics i was to hungry.


----------



## Hotrod043 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am so eager to do some fresh water fishing. So peaseful.


----------

